# National Grammar Day



## Braeden P (Mar 4, 2021)

happy national grammar day everyone!


----------



## vtcnc (Mar 4, 2021)

Braeden P said:


> hHappy nNational gGrammar dDay, everyone!


Sorry, couldn't resist!


----------



## Braeden P (Mar 4, 2021)

vtcnc said:


> Sorry, couldn't resist!


Sorry, I couldn't resist! Is the correct way to spell it.


----------



## vtcnc (Mar 4, 2021)

Braeden P said:


> Sorry, I couldn't resist! That Iis the correct way to spell it.


I wonder if we could do this all day.


----------



## Braeden P (Mar 4, 2021)

vtcnc said:


> I wonder if we could do this all day?


Yes we could


----------



## vtcnc (Mar 4, 2021)

Braeden P said:


> Yes, we could.


Now you are just baiting me.


----------



## Braeden P (Mar 4, 2021)

vtcnc said:


> Now you are just baiting me.


yes i am


----------



## graham-xrf (Mar 4, 2021)

Y'aall got 2 realise, dis da place where yo bro's kin be askin jus anytin' - an it OK to be makkin mistaikes!


----------



## Braeden P (Mar 4, 2021)

graham-xrf said:


> Y'aall gotta realise, this da place where yo bro's kin be askin jus anytin' - an it OK to be makkin mistaikes!


You all have got to realize that is the place where your bro's can be asking just anything, and it is ok to be making mistakes.


----------



## Braeden P (Mar 4, 2021)

This is too fun!


----------



## Peyton Price 17 (Mar 4, 2021)

Braeden P said:


> You all have got to realize that THIS is the place where your bro's can be asking just anything, and it is its ok to be making mistakes.


Done.


----------



## b4autodark (Mar 4, 2021)

Thank you for bringing this to our attention Braeden.

I am no expert but I am sometimes appalled at the use of gonna, wanna, prolly, coudda, and many other terms that just show lazy spelling skills and reflect poorly on our education system.


----------



## BGHansen (Mar 4, 2021)

The one that gets me is vise vs. vice.  Used wrong here all of the time, but what's the diff?  We all understand the meaning.  When the sh*t hits the fan at the factory and a machinist is needed to fix something, no one cares if he got turrable gramma, just how fast he gets the line running agin.

Bruce


----------



## DavidR8 (Mar 4, 2021)

b4autodark said:


> Thank you for bringing this to our attention Braeden.
> 
> I am no expert but I am sometimes appalled at the use of gonna, wanna, prolly, coudda, and many other terms that just show lazy spelling skills and reflect poorly on our education system.



My partner is an English prof. 
I have all the expert advice a person could ever want.


----------



## b4autodark (Mar 4, 2021)

Break and brake get me going.


----------



## Flyinfool (Mar 4, 2021)

Dis is a machining site, aint none bodys gave a hoot bout spokin rightly.


----------



## Flint (Mar 4, 2021)

This doesn’t have anything to do with grammar but it’s interesting:

Aoccdrnig to rscheearch at an Elingsh uinervtisy, it deosn't mttaer in waht oredr the ltteers in a wrod are, the olny iprmoetnt tihng is taht the frist and lsat ltteesr are in the rghit pclae. The rset can be a toatl mses and you can sitll raed it wouthit a porbelm. Tihs is bcuseae we do not raed ervey lteter by istlef but the wrod as a wlohe.


----------



## erikmannie (Mar 4, 2021)

A little off topic, but I am currently listening to an audiobook on welding & cutting. The native-speaker narrator mispronounces “acetylene”, “sufficient”, “gauge” and “varying” every time. The mispronunciations make it hard to concentrate on what I’m trying to learn. You would think that he would have at least gotten it straight in how to pronounce acetylene before recording the audiobook.




EDIT: Now he just mispronounced Toledo, so I guess this is just going to continue.


----------



## graham-xrf (Mar 4, 2021)

b4autodark said:


> Thank you for bringing this to our attention Braeden.
> 
> I am no expert but I am sometimes appalled at the use of gonna, wanna, prolly, coudda, and many other terms that just show lazy spelling skills and reflect poorly on our education system.


Entirely agreed. There are times when it just does not matter, because we can easily accommodate cultural differences. There was once a determined attempt to rework the spelling of nearly everything, and it was not because Theodore (Teddy ) was a bit in a mess with school spelling. HM folk don't mind when I spell color as colour, or sulfur as sulphur. Some of my phrasing can be a bit quaint, though not archaic, because of my colonial childhood. I don't use "thee" and "thou" as my Father might have, and he was not even a Quaker!

If anything gets me, it is gross smartphone Twitterspell, encouraged by the 140 character limit. Using "2" in place of "two", or seeing "get stuff 4U" !

Here is a good place to put Weird Al's *"Word Crimes"*, even if you were never a fan of Robin Thicke





[Edit: I confess bias. I have never "tweeted", nor indulged Facebook. The only way I could eject these life profile surveillance pests, and other apparently non-deletable apps was to get root access to the HTC phone and install LineageOS ].


----------



## vtcnc (Mar 4, 2021)

LOL. There are at least a dozen threads on here about words that people misspell or grind our individual gears.

My pet peeve, especially on this site, is scrape vs. scrap. It is so easy to innocently make this mistake yet it reads as if a jumbo jet liner is flying through your monitor directly at you when it happens. Scrapping a part has an entirely different meaning when what you really meant was that you were hand scraping a square to a specified flatness.


----------



## vtcnc (Mar 4, 2021)

erikmannie said:


> A little off topic, but I am currently listening to an audiobook on welding & cutting. The native-speaker narrator mispronounces “acetylene”, “sufficient”, “gauge” and “varying” every time. The mispronunciations make it hard to concentrate on what I’m trying to learn. You would think that he would have at least gotten it straight in how to pronounce acetylene before recording the audiobook.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Now he just mispronounced Toledo, so I guess this is just going to continue.


Wait. Just how does one mispronounce "sufficient", "gauge" and "varying", not to mention "Toledo"? Acetylene... I can see someone stumbling over that, but not for a professional voice reading an audio book. Sheesh.


----------



## SLK001 (Mar 4, 2021)

Braeden P said:


> You all have got to realize that is the place where your bro's can be asking just anything, and it is ok to be making mistakes.


You all have to realize that this is the place where your bro's can ask anything and it is okay to make mistakes.


----------



## SLK001 (Mar 4, 2021)

I hate the misuse of your for you're, such as, "So, your from California!"


----------



## erikmannie (Mar 4, 2021)

vtcnc said:


> Wait. Just how does one mispronounce "sufficient", "gauge" and "varying", not to mention "Toledo"? Acetylene... I can see someone stumbling over that, but not for a professional voice reading an audio book. Sheesh.



Sufficient: soo-fish-int
Gauge: gozh (rhymes with how you would correctly pronounce “gauze”)
Varying: vah-ree-ying
Toledo: as you would correctly pronounce the Spanish city, in Castilian.
Acetylene: ace-til-een

It would appear that the gentleman also speaks Spanish, but 95% of the words would lead you to believe that he is a native English speaker.


----------



## higgite (Mar 4, 2021)

Peyton Price 17 said:


> > Braeden P said:
> >
> > You all have got to realize that THIS is the place where your bro's can be asking just anything, and it is its ok to be making mistakes.
> 
> ...


Except you used the possessive "its" for "it is" instead of the contraction "it's". If we're gonna correct people's grammar, let's do it gud.  

Tom


----------



## erikmannie (Mar 4, 2021)

Back to the OP, I try to go back and look at my H-M posts hours later. I usually find typos or voice control mistakes.


----------



## bill70j (Mar 4, 2021)

I feel badly about not having known that today is National Grammar Day.  But now I feel goodly.


----------



## 682bear (Mar 4, 2021)

vtcnc said:


> LOL. There are at least a dozen threads on here about words that people misspell or grind our individual gears.
> 
> My pet peeve, especially on this site, is scrape vs. scrap. It is so easy to innocently make this mistake yet it reads as if a jumbo jet liner is flying through your monitor directly at you when it happens. Scrapping a part has an entirely different meaning when what you really meant was that you were hand scraping a square to a specified flatness.



I dunno... I think if I tried to 'scrape' something to a specified tolerance, the two words would quickly have the same meaning...

-Bear


----------



## JPar (Mar 4, 2021)

SLK001 said:


> I hate the misuse of your for you're, such as, "So, your from California!"


I dislike that one too.  But I really hate the use of "seen" without a helper verb like_ have, has, _or_ had_.   For me, it's the verbal equivalent of fingernails on a chalkboard.
John


----------



## aliva (Mar 4, 2021)

What's next "National Lawn Chair Day"


----------



## KevinM (Mar 4, 2021)

damp: resist oscillations. (or moist).
dampen: to make moist.

Since that got slaughtered so often I think that the dictionary has modified the definition.


----------



## graham-xrf (Mar 4, 2021)

So who thinks "nuclear" is pronounced "noo-keew-ler"?

Who gets up to "soddering"? In this case, I think the change became accepted in common usage in the USA - but apparently not everywhere. To folk from UK the verb comes across as almost rude!

Al Haig was known for constructing his own words, often by use of "ize" or "ization" suffix to denote a process, where "process" was anything he wanted to refer to.  During the Falklands war, at a diplomatic meeting pause for some lunch, Margaret Thatcher raised a little levity in an otherwise difficult time by inviting him and others to move to another room and "de-hungerize".

"Utilize" does not get modified from "utility" well. "Utilization" gets really ugly. There has never been a time I saw this where it could not be simply replaced by "use", or "use of". It lives off the same logic that gives us "modernize", but that one fares rather better.

Do not feel too badly about the vagaries of English. Other languages have it worse! Dutch-Flemish Afrikaans cannot have a word for "tubeless tire" without making it a full description. "Binnelosebuiteband" is literally "without insides outside rubber band".

There is a place near CapeTown called "Mutual", so named because of the Mutual Life Assurance Society. The sign on the building contains the word "lewensversekeringsgenootskap".

In learning French, there are innocent words that suddenly become very rude indeed depending on context, or very slight alterations in pronounciation emphasis, and grammar gets very difficult if you don't know the gender of a noun. There is no logic in it, you just have to learn them by heart.


----------



## higgite (Mar 4, 2021)

b4autodark said:


> Thank you for bringing this to our attention Braeden.
> 
> I am no expert but I am sometimes appalled at the use of gonna, wanna, prolly, coudda, and many other terms that just show lazy spelling skills and reflect poorly on our education system.





BGHansen said:


> The one that gets me is vise vs. vice.  Used wrong here all of the time, but what's the diff?  We all understand the meaning.  When the sh*t hits the fan at the factory and a machinist is needed to fix something, no one cares if he got turrable gramma, just how fast he gets the line running agin.
> 
> Bruce





b4autodark said:


> Break and brake get me going.





vtcnc said:


> LOL. There are at least a dozen threads on here about words that people misspell or grind our individual gears.
> 
> My pet peeve, especially on this site, is scrape vs. scrap. It is so easy to innocently make this mistake yet it reads as if a jumbo jet liner is flying through your monitor directly at you when it happens. Scrapping a part has an entirely different meaning when what you really meant was that you were hand scraping a square to a specified flatness.





SLK001 said:


> I hate the misuse of your for you're, such as, "So, your from California!"





682bear said:


> I dunno... I think if I tried to 'scrape' something to a specified tolerance, the two words would quickly have the same meaning...
> 
> -Bear





JPar said:


> I dislike that one too.  But I really hate the use of "seen" without a helper verb like_ have, has, _or_ had_.   For me, it's the verbal equivalent of fingernails on a chalkboard.
> John





KevinM said:


> damp: resist oscillations. (or moist).
> dampen: to make moist.
> 
> Since that got slaughtered so often I think that the dictionary has modified the definition.


You guys oughta know that my evil twin is gonna make a list of your pet peeves for future posts. Forewarned is four armed. 

Tom


----------



## vtcnc (Mar 4, 2021)

erikmannie said:


> Sufficient: soo-fish-int
> Gauge: gozh (rhymes with how you would correctly pronounce “gauze”)
> Varying: vah-ree-ying
> Toledo: as you would correctly pronounce the Spanish city, in Castilian.
> ...





higgite said:


> You guys oughta know that my evil twin is gonna make a list of your pet peeves for future posts. Forewarned is four armed.
> 
> Tom


Can't wait to see how you spin all of this into a yarn!


----------



## Dhal22 (Mar 5, 2021)

I butcher English just to annoy my kids (back when they were younger). I'm already ready already comes to mind initially.   I'll think of more.....


----------



## SLK001 (Mar 5, 2021)

Dhal22 said:


> I butcher English just to annoy my kids (back when they were younger).



My mother was an English teacher, so I would butcher the language just to get a response out of her!


----------



## eugene13 (Mar 5, 2021)

This is the best thread  I ever seen on this sight.


----------



## Braeden P (Mar 5, 2021)




----------

